# Does Flex work while on VPN?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

For example, my real address is in PA but VPN's IP address is in FL. I connect my phone to that VPN with mobile data on and with high GPS accuracy setting. Can Flex app and GG Map detect that I'm actually is in PA, not FL?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think it just cares about GPS not the ip address


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

If Amazon wanted to yes. I don't believe they do geolocation for the ip address you are pinging the Flex server from but if they wanted to they could.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

They don't care. My Verizon phone gets IP locations in Wisconsin almost all the time, and can appear to be just about anywhere in the country (I'm in Chicago and often show as Virginia or Denver on websites). It's notoriously unreliable tech -- about all it's good for is foreign country netblocks for firewalls and stuff like restrictions on Netflix/streaming live sports.

Location tracking reliability levels don't use IP address locations, they use GPS satellite signals combined with cell tower triangulation, and nearby wifi access point locations thrown in sometimes.


----------

